# Mini storage



## Christie Photo (Oct 4, 2007)

This was an easy one.  The color did all the work for me.  Well... that and a 30ft lift.


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweat job as always Pete.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 5, 2007)

ClarkKent said:


> Sweat job as always Pete.


 
If I'd have been on a lift, I'd have been sweating, too. 

This almost looks like a watercolor because the asphalt is sooooooo clean! Cool photo.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe the company could use that shot!


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 6, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> Maybe the company could use that shot!



That's just why I made it...  for the builder.

Wow, oldnavy...   2K posts!


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 6, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> If I'd have been on a lift, I'd have been sweating, too.



Actually, I DO hate those things.  It was pretty windy that day, so there was quite a bit of sway.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 6, 2007)

ClarkKent said:


> Sweat job as always Pete.



Thanks, Brandon.  The really sweet part is getting the check at the end of it all.


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes thats always the best part.  I need to stop in and show you the latest wedding I photographed one of these days.


----------



## D-50 (Oct 8, 2007)

If you dont mind what would you charge a company for a shot like this? I ask because I was recently contacted by a moving and storage comapny to take shots for their new website.  They are in the top ten in the Northeast. I will be taking a shot of the whole group, their trucks, some packaging materials and a couple other random shots, probably 5 to ten for the site.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 9, 2007)

I billed $338 for this shot.  But....  this is sort of a quantity discount pricing.  That includes travel to the site (about an hour).  It was their lift, so no rental for that.  I get a good deal of work from these folks, so I give them every break I can justify.  And too, they're really good people.  I enjoy working with them.


----------

